# Injured wild rat, please help



## JuicyLucy (Jan 3, 2011)

Hey, I let my dog out into the garden and he spotted a rat and attacked it.. 

I managed to catch this fella as he was in my alley. My dog has cut the rats snout and he has at least one puncture wound on his leg which I think is sore. 

I will ring the vets but is there anything I can do/give him in the mean time? He is in a hutch with bedding , food and water. I haven't noticed an infestation of rats, I only saw him today but I know there is at least one more!

I really dont want to kill them, and I have heard relocating them is a death sentence as they will be killed by any rat colonies they come across.. what do I do?!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Make sure he has water and food, let him heal a couple of days then let him go. His injuries do not sound too severe and should heal fast. Its his best chance. they cannot be relocated farther than 50 feet from where they were caught.


----------



## JuicyLucy (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay well so far I've done everything right, hes resting at the moment.

Just gonna leave him be then til I catch his lady friend


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Why are you going to catch another? Just let him rest and put him right back in the exact spot he came from. Also, be very careful around his droppings- they can carry disease, and don't touch him with bare hands, always use leather gloves, so that if he bites or has fleas, or something else, you'll be less likely to become ill.

Try not to handle him at all if you can avoid it.


----------



## JuicyLucy (Jan 3, 2011)

I need to catch the other one to relocate them. My dog will terrorize them if they stay here and where they are staying is right by my back door, my mother wants rid.


----------



## toby (May 11, 2009)

poor fella.. just be careful you dont get bitten.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

They can't be relocated, they'll inevitably get into some other rat's space and get killed.


----------

